# ...und jährlich grüsst der PC-Killer-Teufel (brauche Graka)



## Vordack (25. Februar 2013)

*...und jährlich grüsst der PC-Killer-Teufel (brauche Graka)*

Moin,

oh war ich zufrieden als alles lief mit meinem neuen Gehäuse usw. Da hab cih noch e4in wenig an meinen SSDs rumgesteckt, und da ich wohl den AN/Aus Button zu schnell gedrückt hatte ging plötzlich gar ncihts mehr.

Auf zu K&M und nen neues Netzteil und, just in case, ein AM3+ Board.

Es lag am NT. Board lag also bei mir rum. Naja, denk ich mir, jetzt haste schon nen AM3+ Board und da Deine Regel zur Prozianschaffung lautet "Kaufe nen neuen wenn sich die Taktrate verdoppelt, dachte ich an den X8-4000. Also hab ich ihn bei Amazon gestern bestellt.

Jezt denk ich natürlich... ohauaha, da macht meine Graka ja nicht mehr mit. Hab ne 560 ti.

Was würdet ihr empfehlen, Haus: Nvidia, Preisklasse so 180-250. Sollte auch so was wie die 560 Ti damasl sein, also gehobene Mittelklasse, szuper P/L.

Ach ja, hab ich das richtig verstanden daß die GT die normalos sind und die GTX die besseren?

I hate Nvidia Namensgebung... 

Thx,

Jan


----------



## Enisra (25. Februar 2013)

wenn noch 5€ mehr frei machen kannst, könntest dir die ja evtl. zulegen:
Caseking.de


----------



## Vordack (25. Februar 2013)

Hmm, Radeon  Würde gerne bei NVIDIA Bleiben (3D Vision, Physx))

Hätte irgendwie an die 600er Reihe von Nvidia gedacht...


----------



## golani79 (25. Februar 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Jezt denk ich natürlich... ohauaha, da macht meine Graka ja nicht mehr mit. Hab ne 560 ti.


 
wtf oO .. wieso soll deine Grafikkarte nicht mehr mitmachen?
Hab nen i7 3770 mit ner 580 und absolut keine Probleme - leistungstechnisch ist die 560ti doch nicht so schlecht oder?


----------



## Vordack (25. Februar 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> wtf oO .. wieso soll deine Grafikkarte nicht mehr mitmachen?
> Hab nen i7 3770 mit ner 580 und absolut keine Probleme - leistungstechnisch ist die 560ti doch nicht so schlecht oder?


 
Hatte bis jetzt nie Probleme. 

Aber deswegen denk ich über ne neue Graka nach und ich informiere mich gerne vorab^^

http://forum.pcgames.de/action/9318418-crysis-3-freezes.html

Kann es sein daß die Graka im Nromaltakt unter C3 überhitzt wird? Es spielt sich super flüssig und plötzlich ist freeze.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Februar 2013)

Hast du auch den letzten NVIDIA-Treiber drübergebügelt ?
Crysis 3 sollte von diesem ja bekanntlich profitieren. Sind Patches zu "Crysis 3" schon vorhanden ?


----------



## golani79 (25. Februar 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Hatte bis jetzt nie Probleme.
> 
> Aber deswegen denk ich über ne neue Graka nach und ich informiere mich gerne vorab^^



 Ne GTX660ti dürfte in dein Preissegment passen und wäre evtl. ne Alternative für dich:
GeForce GTX 660 Ti Review: Nvidia's Trickle-Down Keplernomics : The Kepler Trickle-Down Continues


----------



## Rabowke (25. Februar 2013)

Nein, gibt noch keine Patches für Crysis 3. Was mich nur verwundert, warum Crysis 3 'super flüssig' laufen soll! 

Ich hab eine 570 GTX und hab mit "very high"-Einstellungen und FXAA Kantenglättung öfters mal 20-25fps.  

Glei mal die GTX Titan bestellen!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Februar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nein, gibt noch keine Patches für Crysis 3. Was mich nur verwundert, warum Crysis 3 'super flüssig' laufen soll!
> 
> Ich hab eine 570 GTX und hab mit "very high"-Einstellungen und FXAA Kantenglättung öfters mal 20-25fps.
> 
> Glei mal die GTX Titan bestellen!


 Das Moss dafür kannst du dafür auch locker rausschütteln, du Geldsack. ^^


----------



## Vordack (25. Februar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nein, gibt noch keine Patches für Crysis 3. Was mich nur verwundert, warum Crysis 3 'super flüssig' laufen soll!
> 
> Ich hab eine 570 GTX und hab mit "very high"-Einstellungen und FXAA Kantenglättung öfters mal 20-25fps.
> 
> Glei mal die GTX Titan bestellen!



Heul doch 

Ich hab nicht meine FPS verglichen. Es ist nur nicht zu großen Leistungsschwankungen opder so gekommen. Wie: Im Innenarial läuft alles flüssig, sowie ich nach draussen komme bricht die FPS ein und der PC friert. So war es eben nicht.

Die ganze Zeit ist flüssiges (für Dich vielleicht nicht) spielen möglich, dann machts bums.

Ach ja, ich habs max auf Mid probiert. Nicht very High.


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Februar 2013)

Hi Dacky,

ich stehe im Moment vor dem gleichen Problem wie Du, ich habe mich allerdings schon entschieden, bei mir wird's die hier werden:

EVGA GeForce GTX 660 Ti FTW Signature 2 (02G-P4-3664-KR) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - HardwareSchotte.de


----------



## Rabowke (25. Februar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das Moss dafür kannst du dafür auch locker rausschütteln, du Geldsack. ^^


 Also 1.000 EUR ist schon eine Hausnummer und wirklich 'beeindrucken' tut mich jetzt die Grafikkarte nicht. Damit meine ich jetzt die direkten Vergleichswerte mit einer 680 GTX, die ja nun deutlich günstiger zu haben ist.

Allerdings sind mir (PC) Spiele nicht mehr so wichtig und die letzten Wochen hab ich so gut wie nicht gespielt. Ich hab einige Dämonen im DmC Reboot verhaun und das läuft mit sauberen 60fps, danke Capcom!

Im Moment bleib ich bei der 570 GTX ... und "ärgere" mich über die 20fps in Crysis 3!


----------



## Vordack (25. Februar 2013)

Danke Bremse.

Du hast Dich ja schon informiert. Welche Leistungsklasse ist das? Was für einen Sprung habe ich da zu vorriegen (560 Ti)?

Brauche keine genauen Benchmarks, aus dem Alter bin ich raus.

Sag einfach "Mittelklasse" und "ca. 2x schnell" oder so^^

Und welches ist die nächst günstigere?


----------



## Vordack (25. Februar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Also 1.000 EUR ist schon eine Hausnummer und wirklich 'beeindrucken' tut mich jetzt die Grafikkarte nicht. Damit meine ich jetzt die direkten Vergleichswerte mit einer 680 GTX, die ja nun deutlich günstiger zu haben ist.
> 
> Allerdings sind mir (PC) Spiele nicht mehr so wichtig und die letzten Wochen hab ich so gut wie nicht gespielt. Ich hab einige Dämonen im DmC Reboot verhaun und das läuft mit sauberen 60fps, danke Capcom!
> 
> Im Moment bleib ich bei der 570 GTX ... und "ärgere" mich über die 20fps in Crysis 3!



Also wenn Du die Titan für 1.000 Euro kauft, dann hast Du mich übertrumpft (meine teuerste Graka war ca. 1.300 DM^^)  Ne Geforce 3-3000 damals von ASUS  So hiess die glaub ich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Februar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Also 1.000 EUR ist schon eine Hausnummer und wirklich 'beeindrucken' tut mich jetzt die Grafikkarte nicht. Damit meine ich jetzt die direkten Vergleichswerte mit einer 680 GTX, die ja nun deutlich günstiger zu haben ist.
> 
> Allerdings sind mir (PC) Spiele nicht mehr so wichtig und die letzten Wochen hab ich so gut wie nicht gespielt. Ich hab einige Dämonen im DmC Reboot verhaun und das läuft mit sauberen 60fps, danke Capcom!
> 
> Im Moment bleib ich bei der 570 GTX ... und "ärgere" mich über die 20fps in Crysis 3!


 Die Auflösung unter HD-Bereiche zu verringern ist keine Option für dich, oder ?


----------



## Rabowke (25. Februar 2013)

Nicht wirklich, dann reduziere ich  lieber Details oder die Texturen.

Vllt. liegt es an meinem TFT, aber alles, was nicht der nativen Auflösung entspricht, sieht komisch aus.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Februar 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Also wenn Du die Titan für 1.000 Euro kauft, dann hast Du mich übertrumpft (meine teuerste Graka war ca. 1.300 DM^^)  Ne Geforce 3-3000 damals von ASUS  So hiess die glaub ich.


 Hmm, meine teuerste Grafikkarte war die 8800 GTX, die hat dann aber auch fünf Jahre gehalten. 

Aber zum eigentlichen Thema: ich glaub nicht, dass du die Mehrleistung von der 560 Ti zur 660 Ti wirklich spürst. Allerdings könnte man ja mal nach Benchmarks schauen ... 

*kleiner Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl*


----------



## Vordack (25. Februar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Allerdings sind mir (PC) Spiele nicht mehr so wichtig und die letzten Wochen hab ich so gut wie nicht gespielt.



Geht mir ganz genau so. Ich hasse es nur wenn ich etwas nicht kann


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Februar 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Danke Bremse.
> 
> Du hast Dich ja schon informiert. Welche Leistungsklasse ist das? Was für einen Sprung habe ich da zu vorriegen (560 Ti)?
> 
> ...



Ich hätte Dir jetzt ja ein paar Benchmarks rausgesucht, aber gut, ganz simpel: Mittelklasse.

Leistungssteigerung (auf reine Frameraten bezogen) ist schwierig, da von jeweiliger Anwendung/Spiel und Auflösung abhängig. Aber über den Daumen gepeilt würde ich sagen, realistische 40-50 % Mehrleistung - doppelt wäre völlig utopisch. Was aber als Kaufargument nicht zu verachten ist: spürbare Mehrleistung bei geringeren Energieverbrauch.

Nächstkleinere Variante wäre stinknormale GTX 660 Ti mit Referenzlüfter, ca. 240 €.

Edit: Die Titan ist schick, keine Frage, aber teure Grafikkarten lohnen sich imho null. Viel zu schnell gibt es neuere, leistungsstärkere Chips, die selbst die Highendmodelle alt aussehen lassen. Deshalb rüste ich auch im Mittelklasse-Segment im Schnitt alle 2-3 Jahre auf.


----------



## Vordack (25. Februar 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich hätte Dir jetzt ja ein paar Benchmarks rausgesucht, aber gut, ganz simpel: Mittelklasse.
> 
> Leistungssteigerung (auf reine Frameraten bezogen) ist schwierig, da von jeweiliger Anwendung/Spiel und Auflösung abhängig. Aber über den Daumen gepeilt würde ich sagen, realistische 40-50 % Mehrleistung - doppelt wäre völlig utopisch. Was aber als Kaufargument nicht zu verachten ist: spürbare Mehrleistung bei geringeren Energieverbrauch.
> 
> ...


 
Danke 

Mit nächstkleinere meine ich den nächsschwächeren Nvidia Chip, nicht denselben Chip  Ob ich 245 oder 260 Euro ausgebe ist mir latte, wollt mal wissen was so im Segment um die 200 Euro ist  Ob sich da was lohnt.

ICh deken ich werde mir die von Dir vorgeschlagene nächsten Monat holen


----------



## Enisra (25. Februar 2013)

im Zweifelsfall würde ich ja jetzt dann doch vielleicht auf die nächste Generation warten, solange ist das ja auch nimmer hin, immerhin werden so Low-Level GPUs für Notebooks schon mit der gleichen Zahl wie die Nächste Generation betietelt, also HD8XXX Serie bzw. 7XX


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2013)

Eine übertaktete normale 660 würde Dir vlt schon reichen und kostet um die 200€, ist halt die Frage, ob Du nicht doch direkt was mehr für eine 660 Ti ausgibst - dann hast Du mehr FPS und auch länger eine "ausreichend gute" Karte. AMD würde da aber zum gleichen Preis mehr Leistung bieten, dazu kriegst Du aktuell noch 2 Games dazu (Crysis 3, Tomb Raider und Bioshock Infinite - je nach Shop kriegst Du halt 2 von denen), musst Du selber wissen, ob Dir physx und 3DVision wichtig sind.


----------



## Vordack (25. Februar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Eine übertaktete normale 660 würde Dir vlt schon reichen und kostet um die 200€, ist halt die Frage, ob Du nicht doch direkt was mehr für eine 660 Ti ausgibst - dann hast Du mehr FPS und auch länger eine "ausreichend gute" Karte. AMD würde da aber zum gleichen Preis mehr Leistung bieten, dazu kriegst Du aktuell noch 2 Games dazu (Crysis 3, Tomb Raider und Bioshock Infinite - je nach Shop kriegst Du halt 2 von denen), musst Du selber wissen, ob Dir physx und 3DVision wichtig sind.


 
Danke, ich nutze 3D Vision täglich und schaue mir übrn PC Bluerays an. Also bleibe ich bei NVIDIA  Auch Physx habe ich mögen gelernt.

Also  660, 660 Ti oder auf nächste Generation warten, das ist hier die Frage die ich mir selbst beantworten muss. Danke 

Mal schauen ob ich C3 noch zum laufen kriege


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Februar 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Danke, ich nutze 3D Vision täglich und schaue mir übrn PC Bluerays an. Also bleibe ich bei NVIDIA  Auch Physx habe ich mögen gelernt.
> 
> Also  660, 660 Ti oder auf nächste Generation warten, das ist hier die Frage die ich mir selbst beantworten muss. Danke
> 
> Mal schauen ob ich C3 noch zum laufen kriege



Wäre ich jetzt an Deiner Stelle, würde ich noch eine Generation warten, denn ich überspringe üblicherweise immer eine Generation (GTX 2xx ->4xx -> 6xx)


----------



## Vordack (25. Februar 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wäre ich jetzt an Deiner Stelle, würde ich noch eine Generation warten, denn ich überspringe üblicherweise immer eine Generation (GTX 2xx ->4xx -> 6xx)


 
Hehe, kann ich in letzter Zeit nicht behaupten...

Geforce 3xxxx, 4xxxx, 5xx, die 2xx hab ich ausgelassen, die war nach der 4xxx oder?


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Hehe, kann ich in letzter Zeit nicht behaupten...
> 
> Geforce 3xxxx, 4xxxx, 5xx, die 2xx hab ich ausgelassen, die war nach der 4xxx oder?



nee, es gab 5000er, 6000er, 7000er, 8000er und sogar 9000er, und dann gab es die 200er, die 300er wurde quasi übersprungen (gab nur einige OEM-Karten und Notebook-Karten der 300er-Serie, aber alles basierend auf alten Chips), dann die 400er, 500er und jetzt 600er.


----------



## Vordack (25. Februar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> nee, es gab 5000er, 6000er, 7000er, 8000er und sogar 9000er, und dann gab es die 200er, die 300er wurde quasi übersprungen (gab nur einige OEM-Karten und Notebook-Karten der 300er-Serie, aber alles basierend auf alten Chips), dann die 400er, 500er und jetzt 600er.


 
Okay?

Ich hatte früher ne Gefprce 3-3000, danach kaufte ich mir glaueb ich ne Radeon 9700, danch ne Geforce TI 4200, dann weiss ich nicht mehr und jetzt ne 590 Ti.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Februar 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Okay?
> 
> Ich hatte früher ne *Gefprce 3-3000, *danach kaufte ich mir glaueb ich ne Radeon 9700, danch ne Geforce TI 4200, dann weiss ich nicht mehr und jetzt ne 590 Ti.


 Sicher, dass du nicht die Voodoo 3 3000 meinst ?


----------



## Vordack (25. Februar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sicher, dass du nicht die Voodoo 3 3000 meinst ?


 
Ja klar meinte ich die, danke  War mir ncith mehr sicher wie die hiess. Voodoo wurde doch danach von Nvidia aufgekauft, oder verwechsele ich da wieder was?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Februar 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ja klar meinte ich die, danke  War mir ncith mehr sicher wie die hiess. Voodoo wurde doch danach von Nvidia aufgekauft, oder verwechsele ich da wieder was?


 Ne, da liegst du ausnahmsweise richtig. 

Die Voodoo 3... Hach ja, das war damals eine Graka vom Feinsten.


----------



## Vordack (25. Februar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ne, da liegst du ausnahmsweise richtig.
> 
> Die Voodoo 3... Hach ja, das war damals eine Graka vom Feinsten.


 
Naja, eher total fürn Arsch.

Als ich die damals für 1300 DM kaufte wurden die ganzen tollen Features von keinem Spiel unterstüzt. Die Spiele mit Unterstützung für das neue DirextX kamen erst mit erscheinen der Nachfolgegeneration raus. Bis dahin konnte ich quasi gar nichts von der tollen Power erleben (außer daß ich schöne FPS hatte^^). Das blöde war, als die neuen Features endlich unterstüzt wurden war die Leistung der Graka zu schwach um sie ordentlich darzustellen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Februar 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Naja, eher total fürn Arsch.
> 
> Als ich die damals für 1300 DM kaufte wurden die ganzen tollen Features von keinem Spiel unterstüzt. Die Spiele mit Unterstützung für das neue DirextX kamen erst mit erscheinen der Nachfolgegeneration raus. Bis dahin konnte ich quasi gar nichts von der tollen Power erleben (außer daß ich schöne FPS hatte^^). Das blöde war, als die neuen Features endlich unterstüzt wurden war die Leistung der Graka zu schwach um sie ordentlich darzustellen


 Okay, zu den versprochenen Features kann ich so nix zu sagen, mir ist einfach die pralle Performance besagter Karte im Gedächtnis haften geblieben. Das war so um die Jahrtausendwende, als ich mitten in meiner Bundeswehr-Dienstzeit einen neuen Rechner mit eben der Voodoo 3 erstanden hatte. Glaube das war sogar die 3500er.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Februar 2013)

Sicher das die Voodoo so teuer war? 

Ich hatte damals eine 3Dfx Voodoo 1 karten, die Voodoo 2 hab ich übersprungen und mir dann eine Banshee gekauft. Das war mMn die erste "eigene" Karte von 3Dfx mit 2D & 3D Chipsatz. 

Die Nachfolgerkarte der Banshee war dann die Voodoo 3 ... ich glaub nicht, dass ich mir damals eine GraKa für soviel Geld gekauft hab, selbst wenn die von dir erworbene Voodoo 3 das Nachfolgemodell gewesen ist?!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Februar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Sicher das die Voodoo so teuer war?
> 
> Ich hatte damals eine 3Dfx Voodoo 1 karten, die Voodoo 2 hab ich übersprungen und mir dann eine Banshee gekauft. Das war mMn die erste "eigene" Karte von 3Dfx mit 2D & 3D Chipsatz.
> 
> Die Nachfolgerkarte der Banshee war dann die Voodoo 3 ... ich glaub, dass ich mir damals eine GraKa für soviel Geld gekauft hab, selbst wenn die von dir erworbene Voodoo 3 das Nachfolgemodell gewesen ist?!


 Meine auch dass die Voodoo 3 bei weitem nicht so teuer war. Ich meine ich hätte für mein damaliges System ca. 1600 - 1700 DM bezahlt. Denke davon hat die Graka maximal ein Drittel ausgemacht, wenn mich mein Gedächtnis nicht täuscht.


----------



## Vordack (25. Februar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Sicher das die Voodoo so teuer war?
> 
> Ich hatte damals eine 3Dfx Voodoo 1 karten, die Voodoo 2 hab ich übersprungen und mir dann eine Banshee gekauft. Das war mMn die erste "eigene" Karte von 3Dfx mit 2D & 3D Chipsatz.
> 
> Die Nachfolgerkarte der Banshee war dann die Voodoo 3 ... ich glaub, dass ich mir damals eine GraKa für soviel Geld gekauft hab, selbst wenn die von dir erworbene Voodoo 3 das Nachfolgemodell gewesen ist?!


 
110%

Die Voodoo 3 kam in verschiedenen Varianten raus- Die Voodoo 3-2000, 3000 und 3500 soweot ich mich entsinne.

LOL: http://www.amazon.de/Voodoo-V33416-3-3000-AGP/dp/B00000JDKU

Die Voodoo 3 3000 von Asus die ich gekauft habe hat 1300-1500 DM gekostet. Genauer eingrenzen kann ich es nicht mehr. Ich weiss daß noch so genau weil es damals quasi mein Monatseinkommen war 

edit: Deine Erinnerungen sin korrekt. Ich hab die V1 & V2 gehabt und die Banshee übersprungen  Die Voodoo 3 3000 wurde dermassen gehypt daß ich sie mir kaufte. Der letzte Hype dem ich erlag. Seitdem höre ich (fast) nur auf mich


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Februar 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Seitdem höre ich (fast) nur auf mich



Solange Du nicht auf die Stimmen in Deinem Kopf hörst, ist vermutlich alles in bester Ordnung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Februar 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Solange Du nicht auf die Stimmen in Deinem Kopf hörst, ist vermutlich alles in bester Ordnung.


 Ich fürchte genau DAS meinte er...


----------



## Vordack (25. Februar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich fürchte genau DAS meinte er...


 
Nicht so laut, Du unterbrichst gerade Fred


----------



## Vordack (26. Februar 2013)

So, meine Graka packt Crysis 3 doch echt gut nachdem ich den Vcore um 0,1 erhöht habe. 

Ich werde somit erst mal keine neue Graka benötigen und warten wie Star Citizen bei mir aussieht in 3D oder mit dieser Virtual Brille


----------

